# 10 gallon Reef build: planning



## manninge20 (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm planning on setting up a 10 gallon nano reef and as this I my first ever reef tank I need a lot of help. Ive been in freshwater for aboit two years bow, but ive never tried saltwater, and to be honest im bot that great at planted tanks lol so this might be my thing. Anyways I was thinking this so far:

Lighting: Oddysea T5 quad lamp 72 watts and lunar LEDs
Filter: TOM canister filter (80 gph)
Power head: Koralia evolution 550
Heater: Eheim jäger 75 watt
Sand: 20 lbs Caribsea Arag alive Fiji pink
Rock: 10 lbs Bulk reef supply reef saver rock and 2.5 lbs Fiji liverock
Salt: instant ocean reef crystals 
RO: Aquaticlife RO buddy 50gpd. (Do I need DI?)
I know that I need a hydrometer, but if anyone could tell me a good test kit that'd be great! 

Fish: 2 occelaris clownfish

Inverts: 3 scarlet hermit crabs, 4 Astraea snails, and 2 electric blue hermit crabs. Also I wanted a shrimp so if anyone could point me towards one that'd be great. 

Corals: 4 mushrooms, a candy cane coral, star polyps, zooanthids, a silver Xenia, and a torch coral. I might add more as I go, but these'll be the first few. Also what elements fo I need like I know i need calcium and magnesium. 

That's really all that I have slated so far so if you guys have any suggestions or advice I'm always open and thanks.


----------



## Sully (Oct 31, 2012)

Too be blunt, that sounds like way to much for a 10 gallon. 2 clowns in a 20 is pushing it. Your inverts sound fine but I would lean towards more snails. The hermits are fine but some will tell you they can go rogue on both snails and corals (rarely from what I've seen but some say it happens) Not sure how aggressive torch or candy cane can get but the others should be fine.

again, not to discourage but that's just to much for a 10 gallon.

I don't use RO/DI but I think I'm one of the exceptions and I do deal with some green hair algae on occasion that probably wouldn't be an issue if I did use it.

I think others will tell you the canister isn't needed as well.

What would be good in there is a goby/pistol shrimp combo. Fascinating to watch them work IF you get a paired combo. You may get away with one clown in a 10 but that may still be pushing it.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Sully pretty much hit the nail on the head there. One reason for just one Clown would be this, just imagine how much water your not going to have left once you put in all that rock and substrate.
I'd recommend API for your test kit. And Salifert for MAG tests, if your going that route.
You may get alittle up set with all that flow, using a 550 powerhead, might be a bit to much in a 10g. I'd go smaller, but thats up to you.
I'd go with a Peppermint, Fire or Cleaner Shrimp.
Corals look good, but the Torch may be a bit much, for the long run. They will get quite big, and the sweeper tentacles that will kill your other corals in vicinity, you may not like. Short term, no problem, as they do need time to grow.


----------



## manninge20 (Jun 17, 2012)

Okay so no clown pair. Hmm... I saw the shrimp and goby pairs and I do think that they're cool, but id like a swimming fish, and I've seen people with multiple clowns and damsels in a 10 gallon.. I didn't realize that that was overstocking lol. I think I'll be okay with the one clown right? I'd really like to have one. Also I can get a 240 power head for about the same price which is rated for a 10-15 gallon tank. Would that be good or do I need more?

Also with the torch coral do you think I could frag it enough to keep it small and non invasive or should I get a hammer coral which is my second choice if that's any better. Thanks for the great info.


Also as far as inverts can I maybe go with the 4 scarlet hermits and 3 Astraea snails and 3 turbo snails or something like that?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

The Inverts you want to keep are fine. That part is all up to you, what ever you would like to keep is fine.
Yes, you most certainly can keep fragging the Torth to keep it small enough for your needs.
The Hydor 240 is an excellent choice, and should be plenty for you.


----------

